
If there is an online platform that - waroc
If there is an online platform that allows you to a) crowdsource all knowledge that supports or dismisses an insight&#x2F;conclusion&#x2F;hypothesis to see how many percent true it is, and b) weigh between two (or more) opposing opinions&#x2F;theories of different experts&#x2F;parties&#x2F;camps of thought in relation to each other, would you use it?
======
Rottweiler
No.

If I want to watch people alternately call each other "deniers" and
"alarmists" I'll just head over to Slashdot.

